# Ungelöste Rätsel in D2



## woulder (6. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe mal auf in.diablo.de paar  bilder gesehn wo ein barbar einen schlüssel  übern kopf hatte, niemand wusste für was der war also suchten die alles ab bis sie zur zitadelle kamen da wo charsis hammer ist  davor ist ein rieeßen tor und als der barbar darauf zu ging öffnete es sich und dahinter war tyrael, er  laberte irgendwas von ja nun ist die  zeit reif deine rüstung ist heilig blabla...
er öffnete ein rotes portal wen man durch ging kam  man  auf eine insel in lava und weiter hinten saß  cain und er  verwandelte sich in diablo nun fing der fight an
aber als sie umloggten um ihre 99 auszupacken gab  es nen Disconnect..... hmm der eigenartig was? ich habe nur noch gelesn das man dafür ein bestimmtes equip brauchte
ich suche mal nach der news die ist aber schon länger her..


----------



## HiT-Killer (6. Juli 2008)

Kling komisch, hätte noch nie was davon gehört, und ich habe 1000ende von Stunden D2 gespielt.


----------



## woulder (6. Juli 2008)

und hier die hellfire quest  die war mal lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber bis man die gelöst hatte lol http://diablo3.ingame.de/spiel/hellfire/hellfirequest.php


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

es gab sachen im spiel die geplant waren ( die gegenstände waren dazu schon eingefügt ) aber nie umgesetzt wurden 

so war es im singelplayer ganz am anfang möglich den schlüssel zum schwarzen turm zu bekommen ( hab selbst einen besessen )
der droppte bei den geistern direckt bei mephisto ( ide aus dem boden kommen kurz zuhauen und dann verschwinden )
die konnte man töten ( in der ersten version )  und mit seer viel glück den schlüssel zum schwarzen turm looten ^^ 
aber es wurde nie herausgefunden wie man ihn einsetzt da er nach dem ersten patch aus dem spiel herausgenommen wurde 
warscheinlich wurde der bereich den der schlüsseln ( angeblich im kloster act 1 ) öffnen kann nie implemetiert 

möglich das du diese gerüchte und den schlüssel meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (6. Juli 2008)

Hmm, wenn du net die Hellfire Quest meinst, wirds wohl ein Mod gewesen sein. Was auch erklärt warum die beim Umloggen rausgeworfen wurden und nie wieder kamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woulder (6. Juli 2008)

könnte sein ich weis nicht der barb hatte nen schlüssel übern kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woulder (6. Juli 2008)

was ist eigentlich mit tyrael ?? um ihn gehn auch viele gerüchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## woulder (7. Juli 2008)

irgendwie finde ich die dumme news nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

